# Old threads



## Watchful (Mar 19, 2016)

> The forum might recommend threads for you to read, but please don't resurrect old threads.


Sorry, most forums want users to first do a search to see if there is already a thread open on the topic, and post there if there is. I won't do that anymore, I'll just start new threads, sorry for the mistake.


----------

